# Beach Buddy



## Hummer (7. Juni 2001)

Unter Brandungsanglern hat das Beach Buddy Strandzelt einen guten Ruf. Es wird von der Firma John Holden Ltd. in England hergestellt.
Hat jemand schon negative Erfahrungen damit gemacht?Ein Händler sagte mir, daß jetzt ein preiswerterer Nachbau von Eisele auf dem Markt ist. Wer hat das Teil ausprobiert und wo liegen die Unterschiede zum Original?Petri!Hummer


----------



## Angelheini (7. Juni 2001)

Hallo Hummer,ich hatte ja nun 2 Wochen Zeit, mich mit dem Thema Beach Buddy zu beschäftigen, bin durch die einschlägigen Läden in Fehmarns Nähe gezogen und konnte dadurch auch mal beide nebeneinander sehen.
Das Original BB aus England ist in seiner Grundfläche etwas größer, dafür ist das von DEGA etwas höher.
Ich konnte mich außerdem mit einem Angler unterhalten, der das preiswertere im Einsatz hat, ... und mir das Drama gleich mit ansehen. Das Teil, welches die Stangen am oberen Ende zusammenhält und ja eigentlich ziemlich stabil sein sollte, war schon gebrochen und demzufolge mit Alu-Platten verstärkt. Ob das beim Original auch passiert, weiß ich nicht.
Mir schien die Verarbeitung der Nähte des Originals auch deutlich besser zu sein. Einer der Händler sagte mir auch, daß die ersten BB`s von DEGA gleich wieder wegen der schlechten Verarbeitung zurückgeschickt wurden.
Also, eines ist klar, Hummer. Wenn wir uns Ende Oktober zum Brandungsangeln treffen, steht bei mir ein schwarzes und kein grünes Beach Buddy. Die Entscheidung bei mir ist nun gefallen.Viele Grüße Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de


----------



## Hummer (7. Juni 2001)

Danke, Angelheini, daß sind genau die Informationen die ich brauchte!
Ach so, was kostet das Original auf Fehmarn eigentlich?Petri!Hummer


----------



## JuergenS (7. Juni 2001)

Tach zusammen,Da hab ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt.Wollte mir eigentlich nächste Woche das Buddy von Dega zulegen.Aber dank Angelheini werde ich wohl auf das Original zurückgreifen.Denn wer sitzt schon gerne am Strand und die "Hütte" bricht dir überm Kopf zusammen.MfG Jürgen


----------



## Angelheini (7. Juni 2001)

Hallo Hummer und Juergen,aber gebt mir bitte hinterher nicht die Schuld, wenn das Original auch kaputt geht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das sind nur meine eigenen Beobachtungen, vielleicht hat ja noch einer andere Erfahrungen.
Das Original sollte DM 399,- und das von DEGA DM 269,- kosten.
Vielleicht können wir uns ja zusammentun, möglicherweise wird es ja dann billiger. Ich brauche es aber erst im Herbst.Gruß Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de


----------



## MichaelB (7. Juni 2001)

Moin,also 400 (in Worten VIERHUNDERT!!) für einen "Zeltling" finde ich aber ganz schön happig..... plus nochmal um die zweihundert für ´nen beach-rolly.....
Wenn mein "Zeltwagensessel" (siehe anderen Beitrag zum Thema) mal wegfliegen sollte, lass ich es Euch wissen. Und wenn nicht....Gruß von Michael


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (7. Juni 2001)

Moin moin Freunde,
ich sags ja immer, einmal nicht da ,und du verpasst was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich habe das Original BeachBuddy ,in Schwarz fuer schlappe 300 DM bei www.mega-angelcenter.de  von Jose Martins gekauft.Der Nachbau in Gruen hat einen etwas duenneren Stoff. Der Unterschied bei den Kopfplatten liegt an der Verarbeitung.
Es gibt sie in Alu und Plastik. Wobei ich Plastik vorziehen wuerde auch wenn der Bruch irgendwann kommt. Den leider sind die Alu-platten sehr schlecht verarbeitet und haben scharfe Kanten und Ecken und schlitzen durch die staendige Windbeanspruchung den Zeltstoff auf. Also haben im Grunde beide Versionen ihren Nachteil.Aber : Schwarz, 300 DM und das Original ,dann bist Du auf der Sicheren Seite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Ausserdem ist das Original immer das Beste, siehe AnglerBoard, vielfach kopiert nie erreicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Angelheini (7. Juni 2001)

Danke FFT für den Tip, nun haben wir ja alle was davon, Hinweise zur Qualität und vielleicht noch Geld gespart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







AngelheiniP.S.
Ich habe dort nur das DEGA für 299,- DM gesehen, nicht das Original, oder habe ich mich verguckt ?------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de

[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Angelheini am 07-06-2001 um 12:00.]


----------



## Hummer (7. Juni 2001)

Ich habe bei der Firma gerade angerufen, das Original-Beach Buddy kostet dort 400 DM.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Uwe (7. Juni 2001)

Moin @all BBB (BeachBuggyBuyer),alte koreanische Weisheit:
Billig gekauft ist zweimal gekauft!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ist leider auch meine Erfahrung..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Ok, keine Regel ohne Ausnahme...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)In diesem SinneUwe


------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Juni 2001)

Hallo!
Dann will ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.
Ich habe mir das BB von Eisele zugelegt und kann mich nicht über die Qualität beschweren. Ich habe schon bei sehr schwerem Wind damit geangelt und nichts ist schwach geworden oder kaputt gegangen. Es ist etwas höher als das Original aber das kommt mir zugute. Ich habe das Eisele-Zelt gewählt weil das Original aus England einfach zu teuer ist durch den Dollarkurs und es wird immer teurer da bin ich mir sicher. 
Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit dem grünen Zelt.------------------

          www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Angelheini (17. September 2001)

So Leute, nun ist es soweit. Ich möchte mir ein BB (Original) zulegen und was ist passiert ... ?
Jörg hatte recht, es ist nämlich teurer geworden, die Preise für das englische Original liegen nun bei über DM 500,-.
Hat jemand von Euch noch einen Tip, wo man es noch für den alten Preis bekommen kann ?Gruß Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. September 2001)

Ich habs gesagt. Siehste!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zum alten Preis wirst Du wohl auch nirgend mehr eins bekommen. Sogar die Eisele Zelte sollen teurer geworden sein. Aber vieleicht findest Du ja was bei E-Bay.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Angelheini (17. September 2001)

Ja, ja man soll ja auf die älteren Leute hören, nich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich habe aber inzwischen wirklich eines bestellt für unter DM 400,-. Ich werbe aber erst dafür, wenn ich es in den Händen halte, kanns nämlich selbst noch nicht glauben.Gruß Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de


----------



## Franky (17. September 2001)

Hi Heinilein...400,- DM fürn paar Billich-Zeltstangen und Plastikfolie??? Ist das nicht ein wenig teuer???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Meinst Du, daß Du das Gestell bis zum 5.10. hast????------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. September 2001)

Na da bin ich aber auch mal wieder gespannt was uns Heinilein da anschleppen wird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Angelheini (18. September 2001)

@Franky,
man sagte mir, daß die Alustangen vergoldet sind und das ist der Preis ja dann auch wert, oder ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Jörg,
wahrscheinlich stehe ich dann sowieso mit meinem alten Regenschirm am Strand, weils doch nicht geklappt hat.Gruß Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de


----------



## Franky (18. September 2001)

Moin Karsten,dann kann ja nix passieren... Wenn die Goldbeschichtung dick genug ist, kann die Ostsee dem ganzen ja nix anhaben... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Fragt sich nur, wie Du die blauen Säcke daran festtüddeln willst... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 18-09-2001 um 18:53.]


----------

